# Shark fishing club



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I invite any or all of you to pm me on starting a local club dedicated to LBSF. This would be a great way to get all the local sharkfishermen together and those that are interested in the sport could have somewhere to turn for info and guidance. Back in the 70's there was a local group but it kinda fell apart. We could have local tourneys and get involved in preserving the sport. I know it has'nt always had a great reputation and some feel it's trash fishing but a group voice would change a lot of views on what we do.....Just a thought like I said pm if you interested.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Would be good place to post shark pics to PLEASE


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

hey all ways game to catch shark's off the beach or boats would be glad to get up with other shark fisher men to learn new and better ways to catch these fish . Have been shark fishing for a while how ever you can all ways learn something new .I in baker about 10 min from Crestview .usually go to destin or pcola to shark fish let me know


----------



## dragline (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd like to get in on it, too. Have a 33' Sea Ray that is such a gas hog that I like to stay in the bay!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I would like to start shark fishing, I have never gone. If you're interested in a newbie joining up, I'd be happy to.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

you know i'm in. let me know the details.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

beeritself: newbies are more than welcome. i'm a newb to shark fishing myself, although i've fished on and off throughout my whole life.

dragline: i'd be willing to split gas to get to ft mcrae for some camping when the flounder run starts. I don't know about LBSF around there, but there are a few spots in between the rock and steel jetties out there that can hold nice flounder, juvy grouper, and nice bull reds, depending on the time of year. Until I get a truck of my own and our boat gets repaired, I'll be stranded on the beaches/piers.

We'll let you guys know.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That sounds good, I have been fishing my whole life, just never shark fishing. I am from New Orleans and do most of my fishing south of there. I am just getting into Pensacola fishing (with not much success) and am game for just about anything. I too would be more than willing to fork out some gas money to fish. On a side note, what size rod would you pair with a Penn 4/0 for shark fishing?


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Any of you guys that want to go shark fishing that dont have a boat or just want to fish on mine give me a holler.I've ben catching shark since I was a kid. All over the world.


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Im game! Me and my buddy caught some this past summer at night....It was awesome.*


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the shark fishing good now? I had heard (from someone else that is not an avid shark fisherman) that the fishing isn't good until late summer. Regardless, I'm game for whatever. If I'm not at work I'm always ready to get some fishing in.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

no clue on the rod. I've got a 6/0 that I won on ebay that came on a long beach, and I've got a special senator that I'll probably put on my rod that my 320 is currently on. I think its either a MH weight ugly stick or slammer. It's at my grandparents house right now or I'd go check it out, but not exactly sure. Any good surf casters here, I'd also love to learn how to distance cast.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

usually during the winter the bites or slow how ever most of the time in the winter the ones you do hook up with are larger ones when it comes to fishing off the beach . During the summer there a lot more hook up mostly small to medium sized sharks from the beach . How ever its fishing so ether time of the year you can catch big sharks or small ones . If your getting into a bunch of small ones break out the penn 750's or 850's and make a sport out of it .


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

I had heard that the winter was better. It might be because the hookups are normally bigger.

I prefer quality over quantity. Very few trips do i remember from just catching alot. Most of my memories come from catching 1-2 fish that are huge.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

There does tend to be more large sharks from oct-feb
most makos from beach caught in colder months. Fall
and spring are usually good times on the beach. This is
the kind of info that could be shared in a club thats involved
with educating it's members.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

makos are similar to great whites, right? i also heard they can be very fast?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

If anyone is going out anytime soon let me know, I'd definitely come out and see how and see how it's done.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello.. snow bird ,winging my way back ,,i would like to go with anyone that will have me ,,boat shore any time or place to watch,, prolly wouldnt fish,,because i wouldnt know what to bring.... if its a boat ,, i will be happy to help gas etc.. for the experience.... will be there the last weekend in feb the first week of march 2011....thanks... just starting retirement.. and this would be great


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

bwhite mako's will strip line fast there fun sharks to catch i would say a mako and a black tip probably the most exciting ones to catch with black tips being the funniest on light tackle . In my opinion these are the best sharks to tackle with people who have little experience in the sport . How ever i enjoy catching hammer heads and bull most of all just because of there pure power they have .


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

What pound test line is used for this?


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Gbliz usually when i take friends out shark fishing on the bay boat to catch black tips i usually give them a penn 60 on a penn long beach pole rated for 15-30 lb line medium action running power pro 30lb braided i attach approx. 8 -10 ft 80lb mono to absorb shock then attach 10 -12 ft of steal leader. Usually the black tips that are being caught range from 2-6 ft this set up allows you to get a great fight out of smaller sharks and really seem to get new fishermen into fishing for sharks since you cant just horse them in . How ever it allows some room for rookie mistakes . Now when i set my rig up for black tips light tackle i run a penn 850 ssm on a slammer rod 20lb power pro braid run 60 lb shock absorber of mono with same steal leader with this set up i have some were near 800 yrds of line plus the back fill of mono on the reel makes a fun fight . I have landed bulls on this same set up how ever you better be ready to chase . when heading out to the gulf tho i switch up my gear usually running at smallest a 8/0 penn with 65lb braid 8-10 ft 80lb mono shock absorber 10-15 ft steal leader . Just because you have no clue what you will hang into i dont take a chance with light tackle . I like braid how ever you need to add some mono so you have a little stretch when they hit since braid has non if you run mono just go mono to swivel to steal leader


these is how i run my set ups when i go out have had great luck or success with this set up how ever if there any one with more experience fill free to share what you use with me i'm all about learning new techniques and new ways of rigging up have been shark fishing for a few years how ever can learn something new ever day . Also lets hear what your light tackle is for tackling these great fish maybe we can get a Competition going on to see who can land the biggest shark on the smallest tackle. I have been having a crazy idea here lately for this summer with trying to land a 6-8 ft bull or hammer head on 10 lb braid on my penn 850ssm just to see if i'm skilled enough to do it .heck there only 3 out comes land it they break me off or a smoke a reel ether way i bet its going to be fun ether way


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

*Shark fishing*

All of that sounds fun to me.. Most of my tackle is fresh water....but wouldnt be shy about buying something i could land a large catfish with,,, or one of our large strippers with.. I hope to be there on the 26th.. I know i will be there the 27th....and leaving the 6th of march,, if you go and have the room ,, i would love to go... Good luck and good fishing to you


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

What about being a member in the club, what are the details?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe all the details are currently getting hashed out. I'm pretty psyched about it. Getting a new rod and reel set up in the next two days. @topdawg - I hope you don't mind, but I will be setting up my rig to mimic the one you described, I just have a question for you. I will be rigging up a Penn 4/0 - do you a suggestion on the rod? I would also like it to be versatile enough for some shore fishing. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

beeritself said:


> I believe all the details are currently getting hashed out. I'm pretty psyched about it. Getting a new rod and reel set up in the next two days. @topdawg - I hope you don't mind, but I will be setting up my rig to mimic the one you described, I just have a question for you. I will be rigging up a Penn 4/0 - do you a suggestion on the rod? I would also like it to be versatile enough for some shore fishing. Thanks.
> Jeff


well you can go alot of places when you get into talking about rods from cheap to expensive from trolling to casting rods how ever i would go on a cheap end rod captains choice cc5635 or even look into a penn long beach pole my small 4/0 and penn 49 is on these long beach poles my 4/0 on a 3366crg 6.5 ft medium heavy action rated for 20-40 lb line how ever if you go into bass pro shop or a fishing shop with your reel usually they can help you match the reel to the rod . I like penns and penn rods personal choice i Dont want to push you one way or another since i believe all the rods and reels are great int here own way it comes down to personal choice for me . Know when going into a shop they will usually try to push there personal choice on to you . How ever if it was my 4/0 i would buy a penn rod for it again this is speaking if the reel was mine and because i like penns . Fuji makes some good rods also . I have seen several post on here with people who build there own rods . I have never had them build mine how ever several threads have gave these guys good feedback so you could also look into having a custom rod built . Since they build there own rods it maybe a good idea to talk to them and get there opinions since I know they have more education on rods then my self since they actually build there own . Hope this helps you out


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the pm's and interest in forming a club devoted 
to sport fishing for sharks from land. I 'll be putting together some
details shortly for some kind of start up meeting and get together
and see if all of us can put something together. Had responses from 
some pretty experienced anglers and some new guys wanting to have
a good time and learn some techniques. I look forward to meeting all you
guys and maybe putting together a fun and informative group.
I'll be contacting you soon and thanks again.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey gang! Count me and my 11 year-old son in! I don't have a boat but I work in radio and can have PSA's broadcast at no charge for fundraisers/tournaments/etc...
We shark fish quite a bit during summer with some success although the green sime monster was pretty vicious last year in the surf. Didnt do much good.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

J.Sharit said:


> Thanks for all the pm's and interest in forming a club devoted
> to sport fishing for sharks from land. I 'll be putting together some
> details shortly for some kind of start up meeting and get together
> and see if all of us can put something together. Had responses from
> ...


So have you heard any thing else or any more details about starting a a club or a group ? I went out last night with my buddy and we hung into a good size shark got broke off judging from what we got back the swivel was the cause of the lost shark it snapped almost in half . Know i have used these same swivel's since i got into shark fishing never had these happen so i'm going to blame it on just a weak swivel and a good size shark . The only other out thing that could have happened is the leader got between the ball barring and eyelet and when the shark hit and after the fighting the leader may have cut threw the swivel or wore threw it how ever I dont think the leader was wrapped around the swivel .How ever it was a massive failure of the swivel . Hope to have a better report next time .With 1 hook up it was a epic fail as far as landing sharks but was a great trip to hang with a buddy well hopefully the next time the old penn starts singing there will be a better out come :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Where about did yall fish at?


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

beeritself said:


> Where about did yall fish at?



we went out to the jetties in destin well actually not all the way to the jetties since we were being lazy but out between the jetties and the bend b4 you get to the jetties out in the channel there had the bait out maybe 50-60 yrds of the bank actually used some back strap off a deer since my buddy thought it would be good to leave it in the fridge then thought it was smart to let his fridge take a dump on him .


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

im down set it up you got a good # to of people start now


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been here at nas pensacola for tech training and have caught over 20 sharks here since late November the bay is more sandbars and blacktips and occasionally other species the gulf side offers everything else. I have a Penn 80w with 1500 yards of 100lb power pro and a top shot of 100lb mono around 300 yards of that. By no means do you need something that big. I just have that for when that 12ft hammer rolls by. A 6/0 loaded with 80lb power pro will reach past the second sandbar and then a little more. It's just if u get something big like over 9 ft there is a good chance your getting spoiled unless its a nurse or a tiger. Use to run 450lb cable but no longer run that due to getting bit off by something that felt like a vw bus lol James.600lb when it comes to the cable about 6 to 12ft of that a spider wait and weedeater wire about 12ft . And 20/0 circle hooks. I've never lost a Hookup. As long as u give them time to run with it for like 20 seconds or so your good. O and we yak out the baits the 80w and 14/0 goes out 500 yards or so and the smaller ones are like 75 yards pastthe sandbar. Hope this helps, really looking forward to spring and summer. Get bent!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Feb 24, 2011)

Im game, im moving to the area in a week


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

im down. ive got a penn 6/0 with 80lb mono rigged for sharks. unfortunately no means to get bait out. someone let me know and ill be there


----------

